# Ammo ? from an xdm guy



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm trying to get my springs in my magazines broken in on my xdm 9mm by loading to capacity and letting them sit for a couple of days ,one mag is full and the other only has 10 rounds in it and the ammo is 115 gr fmj aguila, would there be any problem if I used a different brand of ammo to top off the other mag with, i've got two other boxes blazer brass and fed. american eagle both are 115 gr fmj.

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Your mag isn't going to know the difference between ammo. I've loaded multiple brands into the same mag when putting a new gun through its paces and no problems.


----------



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Your mag isn't going to know the difference between ammo. I've loaded multiple brands into the same mag when putting a new gun through its paces and no problems.


Thank you for the quick reply Todd. I'm still kind of a handgun virgin


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rpriore said:


> Thank you for the quick reply Todd. I'm still kind of a handgun virgin


No problem. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

A) Your XDM should load/shoot anything you feed it.
B) Your mags will not soften up from just being left loaded. Springs wear/break-in from cycling them. Simple static compression will not break them in. Load, unload, load, repeat.

As long as you can get the factory suggested number in, you're fine. Only time and use will make them easier to load.

JW


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> A) Your XDM should load/shoot anything you feed it.
> B) Your mags will not soften up from just being left loaded. Springs wear/break-in from cycling them. Simple static compression will not break them in. Load, unload, load, repeat.


and i dont know about yall, but i think the best way by far to do this is by having the gun unload them for me, rather than doing it myself


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

rccola712 said:


> and i dont know about yall, but i think the best way by far to do this is by having the gun unload them for me, rather than doing it myself


+1 :smt023

I've never even heard of this notion of "breaking in" mag springs. Why not keep them strong for as long as possible?


----------

